# Backtension release clicker speeds



## mprus (Oct 11, 2009)

Does anyone know what the clicker speeds that determine how long it takes the release to actually go off after the click are for the various popular backtension releases out there?

In particular, I am currently shooting a Tru Ball Inside Out and I am not sure about the clicker speed; I think it is about .006 but I don't really want to take it apart and measure to find out. One of the reasons I want to know is I am considering upgrading to a Fulkrum and I want to know if the clicker speed will be faster or slower. I am also curious if the clicker speed is adjustable on the Fulkrum? I know it is on the new Carter Total Control with just a screw adjustment which I think is very nice.


----------



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

Usually they are either .006 or .008 depending on the company. You could just email or call and they would tell you. 

If you want a slower click don't get a new release, get a new moon. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Shogun1 (Jan 31, 2015)

The click speed on the Fulkrum is not adjustable -- at least not in the sense that the Carter Total Control is adjustable. However, you can replace the sear with a faster one.


http://www.truball.com/store.html#!/FulKrum-Fast-Click/p/71891066/category=9671460


----------



## mprus (Oct 11, 2009)

Too bad the Inside Out doesn't use a moon so I guess I'm stuck with whatever click speed it is?


----------



## SonnyThomas (Sep 10, 2006)

See TRU Ball wed site. "Moon" is more a term today. The TRU Ball HT doesn't have a moon, but still called a moon. You can change the click on some models.


----------



## Brown Hornet (Aug 8, 2002)

You don't need a faster click really. You should actually set the release to click when you settle into your anchor. You shouldn't be engaged in the shot an then pull into the click. That's not the idea behind the click. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Padgett (Feb 5, 2010)

I could have sworn I typed up a response to this thread yesterday but it is gone.


----------



## Padgett (Feb 5, 2010)

Brown hornet is describing one of the shooting methods with a click and it works awesome with a click such as the ones like a scott longhorn or backspin where the click is more of a ditch. Just this week I forgot my 3d stool with my hinge in it and I grabbed a old longhorn out of my case, With this kind of click if you choose to have it set slow and you rotate your fingers to get it to click after coming to anchor you basically loose all of the stored energy that they can give to the shot execution and you now have to really struggle to get it to fire. With this hinge I prefer to do it like hornet says and have it click as I settle into the anchor just as I release the peg and about 75% of the thumb pressure has released and it clicks and then I release it completely. My fingers feel spring loaded when using this method and then execution is simple. With this kind of deep ditch click there is no worry of misfires.

Now

With my preferred tru ball hbc that has a fast click in it you absolutely can not come to click early, you must have the hinge set so that you come to anchor and release the thumb peg completely and then rotate to the click smoothly because it only takes a very small amount of subtle effort to fire it. For me I am a subtle amount of execution guy, I don't function well with excessive pulling into the wall and tons of rotation, I prefer to settle in and things happen in a specific order and nicely and smoothly with a small amount of effort.


----------



## Garceau (Sep 3, 2010)

When I shoot a click the click activates when I set my back elbow. I shoot a .006 on my Stan.

I actually wore the click out and put in a no click. I went back to the click and it felt like it took hours to pull from click to shot. So as of now its not in there..... I don't have a whole lot of movement in my shot process actually.


----------

